# Paracord Cross Necklass



## GOoutdoors (Jul 2, 2011)

I am so enjoying making these paracord projects.  There are so many different applications for the paracord.  I've made several bracelets and just finished up a paracord sunglasses holder.  Next, I want to make a dog collar and shooting strap for my bow.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Napi (Jul 6, 2011)

That's neat! I'd like to know how to do that. If you care to share, send me a PM. Where's the best source for paracord?


----------



## dmedd (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jul 7, 2011)

I like it alot!


----------



## carver (Jul 9, 2011)

Fine work


----------



## GOoutdoors (Jul 13, 2011)

I learned about this particular paracord project from www.fusionknots.com

He has lots of other interesting designs there as well.

Scott


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 13, 2011)

nice work


----------

